# [ODMP] United States Department of State - Diplomatic Security Service, U.S. Government ~ September



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

A Special Agent with the United States Department of State - Diplomatic Security Service was killed in the line of duty on September 19, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17872*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .





























Special Agent Stephen Eric Sullivan 
*United States Department of State - Diplomatic Security Service*
*U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Monday, September 19, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 3½ yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Bomb
*Date of Incident:* Monday, September 19, 2005
*Incident Location:* Overseas
*Weapon Used*: Explosives; Bomb
*Suspect Info:* Killed in explosion

Agent Sullivan was killed as the result of a bomb explosion while conducting a protective assignment in Mosul, Iraq. Agent Sullivan, along with several private security contractors, was riding in a convoy when a suicide car-bomber rammed the vehicle he was riding in.

The explosion destroyed the vehicle, killing Agent Sullivan and three contract security personnel.

Agent Sullivan was a veteran of the U.S. Marine Corps. He had served with the Diplomatic Security Service for 3.5 years and served as the Acting Regional Security Officer in Mosul. He is survived by his son, brother, and sister.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of State - Diplomatic Security Service
2222 Gallows Rd
Dunn Loring, VA 22027

Phone: (571) 226-9300

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

_The three civilian contractors worked for Blackwater Security NC_


----------



## goirish (Dec 22, 2002)

Diplomatic Security Broadcast Message

Assistant Secretary Richard J. Griffin

Monday, September 19, 2005

It is with the deepest sorrow that I inform the Diplomatic Security community of a profound loss in Iraq.

Earlier today, Diplomatic Security Special Agent Stephen Eric Sullivan, 40, was killed in the line of duty in service to our nation. While serving on a protective detail in Mosul, Steve Sullivan was killed by a suicide bomber using a vehicle borne improvised explosive device.

This is a loss for Secretary Rice, for me personally, for all of Steve's colleagues here at the State Department and in Iraq, and most profoundly, for his family. Special Agent Sullivan's career exemplified courage, bravery and commitment. He served in the U.S. Marine Corps and as a U.S. Navy Hospital Corpsman before joining Diplomatic Security in 2002. After service in the Miami Field Office, he was posted to Kabul, Afghanistan in 2004, serving as an Assistant Regional Security Officer. Following his service in Kabul, he volunteered to go to Iraq as an Assistant Regional Security office in 2005. He was permanently assigned to Baghdad, and was on temporary assignment as the Acting Regional Security Officer in Mosul when this tragedy occurred.

Diplomatic Security Agents from the *Boston Field Office* have made personal notification to Agent Sullivan's family in *Massachusetts* and remain engaged with the family to offer all possible assistance. Steve is survived by a son, Kraig Robert Sullivan, his parents, Mr. and Mrs. Robert Irvine Sullivan of *Westborough, Massachusetts*, and two sisters, Erin Marie Sullivan and Shauna Grace Oliveri, both of Massachusetts.

We will issue further announcements as details of services become available.


----------

